# Neap tide???????



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at the linked tide curve for Saturday.... Is Saturday a neap tide day??????

IFnot, please explain


http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/no...07&bday=26&byear=2013&edate=&timelength=daily


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Saturday is a neap tide.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it really that bad to fish on a neap tide?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Bayfisher said:


> Is it really that bad to fish on a neap tide?


 
Sir it is never a bad time to go fish...Catch? Maybe


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bayfisher said:


> Is it really that bad to fish on a neap tide?


Absolutely not.

Let's think about it this way...fish will eat every what---2..3 days on avg. (read that somewhere), so given the population in our waters, there's always something biting.

Plus to me NEAP means 
"Not Even Another Person"...on the water. 

Anytime I'm awake is a good day to fish.

It is harder when there is no water movement. That's what a neap tide basically does for our waters.

This next neap tide will start Thurs at low tide...won't be as low as normal and continue thru Sun A.M.

Sat. will have 4 tidal movements.
Still...the water does move and fish do bite.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I've done really well on neap tides as they move just enough to get things moving, but not so fast you have a hard time staying down, but then again I fish for flounder almost exclusively. I actually find an east wind to be a killer at least over here in Mobile. If the weather is such that an east wind is blowing, the fish DO NOT BITE. I've tested that theory more times than I care to admit, but here we get east winds when something or other is happening with the barometric pressure and it all but shuts the fish down, regardless of tide.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've done we'll with reds on neap tides before. I suspect it depends where you're fishing and what you're fishing for. Sometimes the tide is needed to get the bait moving.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I had one of my best trout days of the year on a neap tide. Just go fishing and have fun.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Its all about working areas. On days that I stay fishing, I find fish. If i relax and sit back a little, I catch and sometimes catch a lot, or I dont catch much at all. Then I hear reports of the same areas and that person had a great day. As I read, they worked, then moved, worked and moved. So I go after the fish now.....thats why I go, is to catch! If I am by a bridge there isnt a pilling I miss or a dock on a strech of flats that I dont stop by. 
If I struggle its after a full moon....that to me shuts the fishing down more than anything. ...but someone will dispute that. Maybe its mental!!!! 

Go and work some areas, change baits, and depths and you will catch!


----------

